# wheres my CM gone?!!!



## dusty 2007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hiya, Mel here!

Hope everyone is ok today! I am on 1st cycle of clomid and according to my usual 26 day cycle, I normally ovulate on around day 12 (or at least I get the EWCM). I am now on day 11 and have had barely any CM let alone EWCM - I have started to take Venos cough medicine with that active ingredient that is meant to help but is this normal?

Thanks! I do hope it is working ok - bloods next friday!

Mel xxx


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi. Mel, Ive just had my 8th cycle of clomid and for the past 3/4 cycles haven't had any change at all with cm, i was told that this can be completely normal on clomid. But out of curiosity i used ovulation tests this month my cycle is 29 days and normally ovulate on day 14, and this is exactly what the ovulation test kit confirmed. Hope this helps good luck with the clomid   love loubey


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

One of the side effects of clomid can be that it dries up your CM 

If you're taking cough medicine to help improve CM then it needs to have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant as this also dries up CM.

The cough medicine won't "make" EWCM or CM, what it does is thins all mucus in your body which includes cervical mucus. By thinning the CM it means it doesn't act as so much of a barrier to the sperm.

There's a couple of sticky threads towards top of this clomid board that I wrote ages ago...one gives some info on improving CM and the other lists some clomid side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been doing the cough medicine too.

I used the Tixylix kids one as it has no nasties. It did help a little with the mucus.

But at the moment I have copious amounts of creamy, lotion type mucus. A lot more to what I normally get after ovulation.

I had my Day 21 bloods done today (well day 20 as Day21 is tomorrow and everywhere is closed) so hoping for a bit of good news.

Sending you lots of     Mel.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

dusty 2007 said:


> Hiya, Mel here!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today! I am on 1st cycle of clomid and according to my usual 26 day cycle, I normally ovulate on around day 12 (or at least I get the EWCM).
> 
> Mel xxx


Just thought it might also be worth mentioning that Clomid can change your cycle lengths and possibly make them longer in which case you may not ov on CD12 whilst on the Clomid. I ov'd anywhere from CD14 to CD25 during my Clomid cycles.

I also found that taking evening primrose oil up to ov really helped my CM, which was barely noticeable before I did this.

Good luck! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I was in a bit of a panic when I had my day 12 dildocam because of the lubricating jelly they use I thought Arrrrgh that'll kill sperm   ...but it will lubricate me and make sex more comfortable as I did dry out a little and  was becoming uncomfortable. It took about 3 days for the medicine to kick in and then it became thinner.

Vicki x


----------



## dusty 2007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thankyou everyone!

I picked up the tip about cough medicine on an earlier thread and mine contains a couple of other things but not what you have mentioned. I may try Tixylix now though cos venos tastes vile!!

Still not much CM, will have to see how it goes - it just doesn't feel right somehow!!!

Melxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've used Pre-Seed on my past 2 cycles and it has helped lots.  I have a discount code if anyone is interested in ordering any online.

Nix.


----------

